# Pictures of my 55G tank



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

[align=center:5a8ae74883]Here are some pictures of my 55G
Since ya'll want pictures!
I will add lots more to their specific boards.[/align:5a8ae74883]


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of my Tank*

Another


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

looks really cool with that black substrate in there *thumbs up* now what to do with the red gravel stuff.....lol


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

nice tank, lexus!
what did you use to "break" the clay pot?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of my Tank*

I made my BF chip at it very carefully with a hammer and a screwdriver and chisel!! :lol:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i guess i need to learn how to do that... MAKE my bf do something... lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of my Tank*

You can make crack points on each side and them split it in half too but I didnt want too, so I made a bigger hole at the end of the one and then chipped some off of the top of the other one. 
I also bought a pot that vines grow out of to go with, but that is in the 29G


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I just added the two plants in the middle last night. But I think I need more... I'm not really that ready for live plants though, Maybe instead of buying fish all the time I should buy plants! I just eek at all the fish I yes... flushed, because I was sick of them and wanted different ones! that was a lot of money! But that was before I was on here and learned sooo much!!! Its gonna be crazy when all the fish in the 55G grow full grown!!!!!!  :shock:Maybe natural selection will get rid of some lol. 

I'm surprised my test results are always soo good with that many fish. I must be doing something right. But by the 1 inch rule I'm probably double over!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of my Tank*



Lexus @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> I made my BF chip at it very carefully with a hammer and a screwdriver and chisel!!  :lol:



BF already? geez guess last one wasn't a heart breaker, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, i think it looks great


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Is that you in the photos on the shelves? The fish are about the same size you are. :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of my Tank*



MalawianPro @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> Lexus @ Fri Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I made my BF chip at it very carefully with a hammer and a screwdriver and chisel!!  :lol:
> ...


No my ex bf, been single almost 3 months now!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> Is that you in the photos on the shelves? The fish are about the same size you are.  :lol:


yes me and others....


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hello, lexus!

*waves*


----------

